# Kindle Fire typing problems



## Dixie77 (Jan 16, 2013)

I have a Kindle Fire. When I go to type in a search engine I can only type one letter. The cursor doesn't move and only one letter at a time will appear in the box. This annoying problem just started. I had the device for about 2 weeks. Appreciate ANY help.


----------

